# Pioneer Airbow by Crosman



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/363982

Thoughts?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Defiantly not archery, gas powered makes it classed as a firearm, nothing really new here saw and shot one in the early 90's


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

FiFi said:


> Defiantly not archery, gas powered makes it classed as a firearm, nothing really new here saw and shot one in the early 90's


So based on that and the speed...you will be able to hunt with it during gun season without a PAL (less than 500fps)? 
But you cannot use it during bow only season?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> So based on that and the speed...you will be able to hunt with it during gun season without a PAL (less than 500fps)?
> But you cannot use it during bow only season?


I would say ya, that's the way the ruled it back in the 90's when we brought it to the MNR. Kinda pointless to use in the firearms season unless you have private land
and are by yourself


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Legal for predators and small game pretty much across the USA .... if it turns out to be legal for hunting in Canada , we had "ALL" better embrace it .....For Hunters are becoming a dying breed .
Glen


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

heard this thing go off over and Over again at the ATA show. Louder than a dryfired excaliber. Cool novelty, guys can hunt with them if it goes legal, but wont be seeing anyone with one on the Top farm. lol


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I like it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwqMkjYjmtw


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

only like 140 ft per sec faster than a good compound ....


----------

